# Why is TREN not for beginners?



## G3 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have to ask you experienced guys this question as this stuff looks potent and a lot of the experienced guys appear to be using it. I know about the night sweats and obviously since it's a lot stronger than Test, you would use less. Can some of you guys that are knowledgable help out us guys that are struggling to absorb all the info on this board?


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

a lot can go wrong with tren even when used properly like kidney damage for example. 

A lot of people use it with no sides at all ( at least short term )

others cant see a bottle without sweating or getting lower back pains

that is why at least in the US Tren is not approved for humans.


----------



## G3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> My advice is start out on the low side and bump up if you feel youre handling things well. And use acetate.


 

Does TREN Acetate require pinning ED? So you do not like Parabolan?


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

why is that false RG

I am not saying everyone gets bad sides,, but there are plenty of horror stories out there to show that a lot CAN go wrong. 

Does not mean it will always be that way.


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

i do not believe tren is responsible for all kidney damage but i do believe it has a much higher risk than other AAS


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

RG what are you trying to get at? 

in no moment did i say that tren is some killer. 

The company i work for would not have such a drug as it is not FDA approved. 

The OP asked a question and i answered it in all honesty so what does my signature have to do with anything?


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2010)

JW_HRT said:


> a lot can go wrong with tren even when used properly like kidney damage for example.
> 
> A lot of people use it with no sides at all ( at least short term )
> 
> ...


 I think it would be difficult To prove a direct link to Trenbolone and kidney damage. Trenbolone has been approved for use in other countries like France and I am unaware of a direct link between it and kidney damage however high BP may be an indirect cause.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> So guys should just stick with Test then?
> 
> 
> Oh kool a link for TRT in your sig.....​
> ...


 HRT clinics carry a lot of meds, not just Testosterone.


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

I need to get old and get health Insurance!!!

Should I be doing AAS with no health insurance? LOL


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 9, 2010)

Saney how old are you?

heavyiron is correct, HRT is more than just testosterone


----------



## dmcsas (Jun 9, 2010)

My first cycle was Tren.  Not only that it was the dreaded Tren only cycle.  Actually all of my cycles have been Tren only cycles.  The first two were in college and it was honestly from lack of knowledge.  But I'm one of the lucky ones who doesn't seem get any sides besides the occasional cough.  I've seen the other side of Tren though with a couple friends who were hit hard by many of potential sides.  Really it comes down to the concept of learning to walk before you run.  Why jump right in with the strongest, potentially hardest hitting substance around.  Get a few under your belt first.

And yes this is my first post.  I was a member several years ago and recently rejoined.


----------



## G3 (Jun 9, 2010)

dmcsas said:


> I've seen the other side of Tren though with a couple friends who were hit hard by many of potential sides.


 

Like.......?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> eod is fine for ace. Im a fan of both acetate and enanthate. If you know you're sweet spot w/ enanth, youre good. Establish your spot using ace, then you'll know for future references what doses are comfortable for you when you use Enanthate. Just my 2ml's......
> 
> Personally, anything over 600 and im pretty frazzled. 400 is good for me. Start with 200-250 and bump accordingly.



^Best advice you can get.  Good post RG, you hit the head on every nail.



/V


----------



## G3 (Jun 9, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> eod is fine for ace. Im a fan of both acetate and enanthate.


 

Can you pin less often with enanthate?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 9, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> Can you pin less often with enanthate?



Yes.  I usually hit it 3X a week, but 2X will do.  I now use ace exclusively...not a huge enan fan anymore.


/V


----------



## unclem (Jun 9, 2010)

i make my tren from pellets and its so cheap to do so u cant go wrong. just take a kidney supplement like cranberry extract ed with water gal or 2 and you wont have a problem. i like the tren ace mine is always golden and first shot of my start it makes me defined. its 40ml vial for less than 100.00 at 100mg/ml. i have no kidney troulble at all.imo

ps....i do eod injects at 400mg ewk tren ace ahhhhh....imo


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 9, 2010)

Dandelion Root is also supposed to be pretty good for kidney health.


----------



## Saney (Jun 9, 2010)

JW_HRT said:


> Saney how old are you?



Doesn't matter how old I am.. I'm "Uninsured"


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> Doesn't matter how old I am.. I'm "Uninsured"



i PMed you so not to de rail the thread


----------



## dmcsas (Jun 10, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> Like.......?




back acne/oily skin, insomnia and crazy night sweats (roommate in college...looked like he went straight from the pool to the bed in the mornings), and they both reported sex drive issues.  

One guy thought it really effected his cardio but given his cardio was far and few between before it was really hard to tell!


----------



## Mike09100 (Jun 10, 2010)

Tren is fine on your first cycle, i took ace on my first.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> Doesn't matter how old I am..* I'm "Uninsured"*



why does that matter?


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 10, 2010)

as for the tren on first cycle,, my opinion is dont do that. Go with test for a first cycle and proper PCT


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2010)

Prince said:


> why does that matter?



Dude said I need a Doctor.. Well, i don't have a doctor.. I figured you only have Doctors when you are insured.


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> Dude said I need a Doctor.. Well, i don't have a doctor.. I figured you only have Doctors when you are insured.



not at all brother not sure what state u lived in again but you can see the doc with no insurance.


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2010)

Ain't no doctor gonna check me out.. And i don't feel like handing over 100$ to some fat POS to say i'm fine.


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 10, 2010)

Saney said:


> Ain't no doctor gonna check me out.. And i don't feel like handing over 100$ to some fat POS to say i'm fine.





the beauty of going through us is our doctors are experts in the HRT field. 

but we are off track here on this thread guys so if you want info just PM me 

i dont want to de rail the original posters thread


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 10, 2010)

JW_HRT said:


> as for the tren on first cycle,, my opinion is dont do that. Go with test for a first cycle and proper PCT


 Agreed ^^^


----------



## G3 (Jun 10, 2010)

JW_HRT said:


> but we are off track here on this thread guys so if you want info just PM me
> 
> i dont want to de rail the original posters thread


 

That's ok, I just wish you guys were closer.


----------



## JW_HRT (Jun 11, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> That's ok, I just wish you guys were closer.




what do you mean brother? We are licensed in all the united states so no matter how far you are. We have patients as far as Hawaii    check ur PM


----------

